# Go as if you heard nothing



## FlyingBird

'*Birşey duymamış olduğun gibi git*' 

is this sentence above correct? İ created this sentence by myself, just want to see if it is correct.

So the meaning is same as '*birşey duymadığın gibi git*' isn't it? 

Cevap bekliyorum, şimdiden çok teşekkürler.


----------



## WildWest

I can't say it looks grammatically acceptable this way, but some things may change if you provide us with an appropriate context.


----------



## FlyingBird

This is what i mean:

*Go like you have not heard our conversation*. İf you say to police something you will regret. 

This is text it can be used.So are those sentence below correct? 

Konuşmamızı duymamış olduğun gibi git. 
Konuşmamızı duymadığın gibi git.


----------



## WildWest

Well, in such a context, I'd say "Hiçbir şey duymadın. Git şimdi". 
I think your sentence looks a little unnatural. I can't imagine a native speaker saying this.


----------



## FlyingBird

WildWest said:


> Well, in such a context, I'd say "Hiçbir şey duymadın. Git şimdi".
> I think your sentence looks a little unnatural. I can't imagine a native speaker saying this.


But is it correct to say '*hiç birşey olmamış gibi git*'? Asking cause i heard people said like that.


----------



## WildWest

FlyingBird said:


> But is it correct to say '*hiç birşey olmamış gibi git*'? Asking cause i heard this from people.



This sentence looks way more correct when compared to your very first offer, which doesn't in my opinion.


----------



## FlyingBird

WildWest said:


> This sentence looks way more correct when compared to your very first offer, which doesn't in my opinion.


So is there any rule when to use my first offer? İn what case would they be correct, can you give some sentences please?


----------



## WildWest

I truly don't think there is a rule concerning your first sentence. It's just not something that a native speaker would ever say in such a situation, but I'll understand if someone pops up and put forward some acceptable reasons.


----------

